# New Pup! what height needed for a gate/ fence?



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi All! So excited to be getting my first Havanese May 23rd! It has been so fun to see this forum! planning on putting a baby gate across one of my kitchen doorways, and will need another long section partitioned off where my diningroom meets the livingroom..what height is needed to keep the little one in, until potty trained? any good brands that are not too expensive...for the longer section, or ideas on making your own ? thanks for any replies! 

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use just a regular baby gate...cheapy one from Target.

However, if you are looking for something more elegant for a living room..you can find some really nice wooden gates at Moorepet, or Frontgate

http://www.moorepet.com/Wood-Gates-s/437.htm

http://www.frontgate.com/pet-products/pet-gates-stairs-ramps/

Congratulations on your puppy and :welcome: to the forum!

Kara


----------



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

We use a regular baby gate too. I bought an octagon ex-pen with a waterproof floor and got the taller sides but he never tried to jump out even when his "cot" bed was in there elevating him up off the floor. www.seabreezepetitepens.com is where we got the ex-pen. Loved it! It's on loan to a friend with a new puppy now and they love it also.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

We went for a freestanding fence to block off the kitchen from the front hall/dining room (expensive but beautiful) and the 24 inch height is fine. Congrats on your new puppy. Enjoy.http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/i...+Gates+&T1=D11105+CHN+24in&dispRow=0&srccode=


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I got this one from amazon...worked beautifully to block a large area that a baby gate wouldn't work it. Free standing and adjustable. Very stable.
Gosh, I can't believe it has been 2 years since we brought her home.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

whimsy said:


> I got this one from amazon...worked beautifully to block a large area that a baby gate wouldn't work it. Free standing and adjustable. Very stable.
> Gosh, I can't believe it has been 2 years since we brought her home.


I have the same ones! Agree - they are very stable. I love that these can be easily moved wherever you want them. Joey could walk right through the tension mounted baby gates that I originally used. The bars are much closer together on these dog gates than the baby gates I had.

Congratulations on your puppy!


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

*bay gates*

Thanks so much everyone for your input ! on the Baby Gates !


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

mycutiepatooties said:


> We use a regular baby gate too. I bought an octagon ex-pen with a waterproof floor and got the taller sides but he never tried to jump out even when his "cot" bed was in there elevating him up off the floor. www.seabreezepetitepens.com is where we got the ex-pen. Loved it! It's on loan to a friend with a new puppy now and they love it also.


Are they still in business?


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

I needed some odd custom sizes so I made my own fences.
Note these were for one step down rooms so I felt I could go lower on height and went for ~22'.

Materials:
Wooden closet clothes rod
3' dowels of ~0.5"
1"X4" pine board

First, I sawed the board and clothes rod to length.
Second, I sawed the dowels in half. 
Third, with a drill press I drilled sockets for the dowels in the clothes rod and board every 2 inches.
Fourth, I glued the dowels between the two and held the entire thing together with pipe clamps.
Fifth, I made the legs with left over boards (I went overkill and made the legs longer than the height).
I should have put some felt on the one that was on tile to keep it from scratching the floor (ended up giving the wife an excuse to get a new floor).

That was effective, looked decent, and the supplies were fairly inexpensive (~$30 for 2 8' sections)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goiter6 said:


> I needed some odd custom sizes so I made my own fences.
> Note these were for one step down rooms so I felt I could go lower on height and went for ~22'.
> 
> Materials:
> ...


OK, you're makin' us all look bad.... _I_ sure don't have the skills (let alone the drill press!) to make my own gate!ound: I'm sure it's pretty, though!


----------



## KarenL (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks MN ( my home state ...I may have to have my hubby look at your instructions...would a baby hav, not be able to squeeze thru the dowels that are 2 " apart? Karen


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

I might have used 1.5" - at the time I looked up the suggested spacing for baby cribs.


----------

